# Road Warriors Dieter Brock and his Pups - What are they like?



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

Just got a Deets pup 10 days ago and am enjoying the paws off him. I know Deets is a good dog, but I have never, and will never be able to see him. For those of you who have maybe judged or seen him work, what is he like? Sure would be interested in hearing any and all observations. And, if you have one of his pups I'd love t hear about your dog too. My dog will be whatever I make of him, but I'm just curious. Thanks folks. Have a great day.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Big Chief said:


> Just got a Deets pup 10 days ago and am enjoying the paws off him. I know Deets is a good dog, but I have never, and will never be able to see him. For those of you who have maybe judged or seen him work, what is he like? *Sure would be interested in hearing any and all observations.* And, if you have one of his pups I'd love t hear about your dog too. My dog will be whatever I make of him, but I'm just curious. Thanks folks. Have a great day.


Back when I "observed" (spotted for) him, and vice versa, the two-legged Dieter Brock was a real _*workout*_ *warrior*, throwing down some serious iron, especially for a quarterback.

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Deets original owner was Wade, cant remember his last name , but he used to frequent this site, before he sold him to the Youngbloods. He told me that he was a special dog long before he sold him and was put on Rorem's truck


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

Wade Thurman was his original owner until 2 yrs 10 months. I'm told he was started by Cherylon Loveland.

Who is your pup out of? I'm keeping a pup out of my upcoming Deets litter. I called Dave Rorem and he had tons of good things to say about Deets water attitude, work ethic, and talent. Said he got on the truck every day with his lunch packed and ready to work. The only thing I'm hearing is that Deets and his offspring are hot and not novice dogs. I talked to someone selling a year old female and she was too much dog for her owner; had a good attitude, wasn't sulky, willing to work, just a lot of dog. Mine will be going on a pro truck.

Edit- EdA has a 13 month old Deets son, maybe he'll comment.


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

IdahoLabs said:


> Wade Thurman was his original owner until 2 yrs 10 months. I'm told he was started by Cherylon Loveland.
> 
> *Who is your pup out of?* I'm keeping a pup out of my upcoming Deets litter. I called Dave Rorem and he had tons of good things to say about Deets water attitude, work ethic, and talent. Said he got on the truck every day with his lunch packed and ready to work. The only thing I'm hearing is that Deets and his offspring are hot and not novice dogs. I talked to someone selling a year old female and she was too much dog for her owner; had a good attitude, wasn't sulky, willing to work, just a lot of dog. Mine will be going on a pro truck.
> 
> Edit- EdA has a 13 month old Deets son, maybe he'll comment.


He is from a young dam who belongs to Stu and Diana Mead of Clubmead Labradors. In limited trialing last year, she had a 1st and a 3rd. While Deets is pretty well known for sure, and drew me to this breeding, I was also attracted to the dam who is a Ford daughter out of an AFTCH/MH littermate to NFC Trumarc's Dot Come. Here is the dam's pedigree... http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=110294

While this is my first lab, I'm no newcomer to hunting dogs, and obedience is obedience. In saying that, I knew there was a real potential for a hot-blooded dog, so I asked the breeder for the most chill, laid-back little pup who loved affection. That is exactly what I've got. Very relaxed. So far


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

1st and 3rd in what? Really interesting breeding. What are your plans for the dog? Trialing, hunt test, or gun dog?


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Ken Barton said:


> 1st and 3rd in what? Really interesting breeding. What are your plans for the dog? Trialing, hunt test, or gun dog?


According to Retriever Results, it appears she had a 1st and a 3rd in Canadian Field Trial Junior Events. She has earned 7 Jr. Points.


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

Ken Barton said:


> 1st and 3rd in what? Really interesting breeding. What are your plans for the dog? Trialing, hunt test, or gun dog?


Gun Dog / Hunt Test


----------



## Brian Welch (Jan 30, 2013)

If anyone knows of a breeding with Deets could you PM me. I'm in the market for a new pup and have been watching him for a while.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

birddogn_tc said:


> According to Retriever Results, it *appears she had a 1st and a 3rd in Canadian Field Trial Junior Events.*


Now that right there would make the first Dieter Brock proud, eh?










MG


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

crackerd said:


> Now that right there would make the first Dieter Brock proud, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He led the Rams to the playoffs one year, next to Warren Moon, he was the best QB in the Canadian Football League in that era. Big arm. He was good.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Big Chief said:


> He led the Rams to the playoffs one year, next to Warren Moon, he was the best QB in the Canadian Football League in that era. Big arm. He was good.


We both backed up a Heisman Trophy winner - the _same_ Heisman Trophy winner, in fact, different times. Only Dieter went on to greater things elsewhere after his backup stint, and I went into the second grade... The "big arm" was one of the strong "guns" (biceps) I referenced above - Deet was the first QB (passing QB) I knew to lift regularly and benefit from it with his throwing motion.

Hey, back to Road Warrior Deets, and what he "passes" on, does he throw yellow? If so, reiterating what was asked above: Any sired litters on the ground or expected soon?

MG


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

Deets does throw yellow. I have a litter of blacks and hopefully yellows by him due July 3rd (AI took place yesterday).

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...Tara-CDX-GO-RA-SH-AX-NAJ-(FC-AFC-Fen-daughter)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

IdahoLabs said:


> Wade Thurman was his original owner until 2 yrs 10 months. I'm told he was started by Cherylon Loveland.
> 
> Who is your pup out of? I'm keeping a pup out of my upcoming Deets litter. I called Dave Rorem and he had tons of good things to say about Deets water attitude, work ethic, and talent. Said he got on the truck every day with his lunch packed and ready to work. The only thing I'm hearing is that Deets and his offspring are hot and not novice dogs. I talked to someone selling a year old female and she was too much dog for her owner; had a good attitude, wasn't sulky, willing to work, just a lot of dog. Mine will be going on a pro truck.
> 
> Edit- EdA has a 13 month old Deets son, maybe he'll comment.


i knew Deets from his early days with Cherylon and have always liked him. Unable to get a Holland puppy I decided to leave family after 6 generations because I also knew Roger (Trumarc's Number 12) mother, a pretty high powered physical bitch, FC LJ's Renaissance Queen. I cannot speak of Deets puppies in general as Roger and two of his siblings both males are the only Deets puppies I have experience with. If they are typical of his get I would suggest that they are not appropriate for a novice, you better have a very high standard for obedience, and you better tighten your seatbelt. Don't look for Number 12 in the Derby, he might not run a field trial until he is 3.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds like sound advice for quite a few breedings


----------



## James Hurst (Jul 15, 2012)

I have watched Deets for about the last 5 years or so. Hell of a dog, one of the best on Dave’s truck. Very consistent performer. But a lot of dog that took a pro to train. Don’t know what he has thrown for pups, but I bet they have some horsepower.


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

James Hurst said:


> I have watched Deets for about the last 5 years or so. Hell of a dog, one of the best on Dave’s truck. Very consistent performer. But a lot of dog that took a pro to train. Don’t know what he has thrown for pups, but I bet they have some horsepower.


My pups are only 4 1/2 weeks old at the moment so too early to tell much, but so far I like their confidence (new places, objects and obstacles in their play pen), attitude (no hard feelings over microchipping recently), athletic ability (should have seen them balancing on the rails in the corner of the whelping box at 22 days...), focus and chase/prey drive while playing, and interest in a pigeon. I have another litter a week older from a different pedigree, and the Deets pups are more intense and pushy than the other pups. I'm keeping one and pretty excited about them...that said I already have a spot on a pro truck this winter for mine. Lol.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Is Deets eic clear?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Tobias said:


> Is Deets eic clear?



Yes, Deets is EIC clear.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you Ted.


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes I have Deets pup, male just turned 5 months old. Totally happy with him in all aspects. At 5 months old we have not yet started getting into the nuts and bolts of things but what I see so far is great. His demeanor around the house is awesome, he started out very young being hell on chickens and now loves the bumpers and ducks. Always lunging at the duck pen whenever he is loose in the yard. Definitely looking like a dog that will be a pleasure to work with. 

Clark


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

O.clarki said:


> Yes I have Deets pup, male just turned 5 months old. Totally happy with him in all aspects. At 5 months old we have not yet started getting into the nuts and bolts of things but what I see so far is great. His demeanor around the house is awesome, he started out very young being hell on chickens and now loves the bumpers and ducks. Always lunging at the duck pen whenever he is loose in the yard. Definitely looking like a dog that will be a pleasure to work with.
> 
> Clark


If yours is anything like mine don’t be fooled by the demeanor in the house. Establish and maintain a very high standard for obedience, when the guns start to go off the demeanor changes.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Best bred to a languid bitch.


----------



## bullsprig1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Best bred to a languid bitch.


Why even breed a languid dog?


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep for sure Ed.
Figure I have the best.of both worlds. ..


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

bullsprig1 said:


> why even breed a languid dog?


hahahaha!
X10 hahahaha! (would not post without more)


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

EdA said:


> i knew Deets from his early days with Cherylon and have always liked him. Unable to get a Holland puppy I decided to leave family after 6 generations because I also knew Roger (Trumarc's Number 12) mother, a pretty high powered physical bitch, FC LJ's Renaissance Queen. I cannot speak of Deets puppies in general as Roger and two of his siblings both males are the only Deets puppies I have experience with. If they are typical of his get I would suggest that they are not appropriate for a novice, you better have a very high standard for obedience, and you better tighten your seatbelt. Don't look for Number 12 in the Derby, he might not run a field trial until he is 3.


I agree with Ed on the need for a very high standard and a seatbelt and maybe a helmet. My CFC CAFC Seaside Marsh Ghillie (deceased) was a brother to Deets and was a wonderful buddy with huge desire and talent. But a handful! He has thrown some very nice offspring, some also very high and others more tractable even out of the same bitch. I have seen only a few grand kids and they also varied even within the same litter, suggesting as usual when you do an outcross you will get more variability.
Tip: Be real careful about running too many trials in a row!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the information Dr A and Dennis


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

EdA said:


> If yours is anything like mine don’t be fooled by the demeanor in the house. Establish and maintain a very high standard for obedience, *when the guns start to go off the demeanor changes*.


My pup is now almost 2.5 years old. I have no problem agreeing with this assessment ^^^. He is an old man in the house, but put him in the truck and it is game time. Does everything enthusiastically, and I can't imagine a 4 legged creature who wants more to please, but make no mistake, he only has one speed... pedal to the metal. If I could liken him to an athlete, he would be a middle linebacker who can run a 4.6 40 yard dash. I am definitely the weak link in this team.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

2tall said:


> hahahaha!
> X10 hahahaha! (would not post without more)


What do you find funny about this Carol? I've bred to Deets, what's your firsthand experience?


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

I thought she was agreeing with the notion of breeding a 'languid bitch' - as in, why would someone want to breed to a dog with little drive. Regardless of who the stud dog was. 

But that was just my take. Perception can be a funny thing, I guess.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Simply that i find the idea of a “languid dog” as a choice for a FT breeding funny. I know nothing of Deets but sounds like a dog i would really like.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

"I know nothing of Deets but sounds like a dog i would really like."

Agreed! I love a dog with horsepower!


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Tobias said:


> Is Deets eic clear?


Tobias. Are you planning something???


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep so now closing in on 6 months with my Deets pup and he is starting to breath fire when the bumpers come out, never mind the birds. I can see your point there Ed. We are a few days into formal OB. Is a quick learner, needs a firm hand, wants to please and his bumper enthusiasm helps a lot.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

ripline said:


> "I know nothing of Deets but sounds like a dog i would really like."
> 
> Agreed! I love a dog with horsepower!


You wouldn't be able to handle him!!


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

And how would you know this?
Do you know me or any of the dogs I've trained??
Or just being a pompous know-it-all...


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

If anyone is interested in knowing who the original Dieter Brock was, here is a good video I found. Ignore the two minute infomercial for a sponsor in the middle of it.

https://www.sportscasting.com/former-nfl-quarterback-dieter-brock-used-weighted-footballs-to-train/


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

​I watched Deets go through the basics. He was a very talented animal, but a handful. I doubt many people would have been capable of handling him at the time. I have seen several of his progeny come through and did not find that they shared his drive - for lack of a better word. I thought that they were nice animals and purchased a straw of Deets semen for later use


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Are any of his progeny successfully competing in field trials? I haven't been able to find out much about what they are doing.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

bamajeff said:


> Are any of his progeny successfully competing in field trials? I haven't been able to find out much about what they are doing.



retriever results shows 2017 as being the year of his earlier breedings (at least with offspring running competitions).

I think Dr Ed has a pup (Trumarc's Number 12?) who has littermates that have master passes, qualifying placements and derby placements . Other breedings show derby placements and q placements both in the US and Canada.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> ​I have seen several of his progeny come through and did not find that they shared his drive


I wish mine had been one of those. Unfortunately Roger is a ramped up not ramped down version of his sire.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

EdA said:


> I wish mine had been one of those. Unfortunately Roger is a ramped up not ramped down version of his sire.


Were you hoping to run him this spring if not for the shutdowns? I believe you said at one point that he wouldn't see a trial until at least 3. I am not positive of Roger's age, so apologies if he is not three yet.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

birddogn_tc said:


> Were you hoping to run him this spring if not for the shutdowns? I believe you said at one point that he wouldn't see a trial until at least 3. I am not positive of Roger's age, so apologies if he is not three yet.


He was 3 in March. Not sure if and when it happens but not a result of anything other than Roger being Roger.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

EdA said:


> He was 3 in March. Not sure if and when it happens but not a result of anything other than Roger being Roger.


Roger that!


----------



## bullsprig1 (Mar 5, 2020)

EdA said:


> He was 3 in March. Not sure if and when it happens but not a result of anything other than Roger being Roger.


No need to rush; He has a 5 yr commitment as a Naval officer to fulfill


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

bullsprig1 said:


> No need to rush; He has a 5 yr commitment as a Naval officer to fulfill


His scholarship is likely to expire before then


----------



## bullsprig1 (Mar 5, 2020)

EdA said:


> His scholarship is likely to expire before then


Look at the bright side.
As I recall after his competitive career #12 was quite successful in his real estate business......and quite generous with his largesse with associates

Might be wise to keep him around and stay in his good graces


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

bullsprig1 said:


> Look at the bright side.
> As I recall after his competitive career #12 was quite successful in his real estate business......and quite generous with his largesse with associates
> 
> Might be wise to keep him around and stay in his good graces


I have never been one to hero worship but if I was he would be at the top of the list. I graduated from high school the year he graduated from the Naval Academy. Vietnam Nam was on all of our minds as we became draft eligible. The Cowboys took a flier as a 7th round draft pick without much prospect that he would eschew a Naval career after his five year commitment was completed. Imagine returning to football after a five year hiatus as an NFL QB. Roger Staubach is simply an incredible human being. After a distinguished Naval career and a HOF NFL career he formed one of the most successful real estate companies in Texas. I have no doubt that his admiration and respect for his African American teammates furthered the cause of race relations in Dallas immeasurably. He has led an exemplary life as an admirable father, husband, businessman, and civic leader. Roger Staubach is my hero!


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

EdA said:


> He was 3 in March. Not sure if and when it happens but not a result of anything other than Roger being Roger.


Ed, apart from Roger having firecrackers in his balls, is he a talented dog? How would you describe him apart from being hot?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Big Chief said:


> Ed, apart from Roger having firecrackers in his balls, is he a talented dog? How would you describe him apart from being hot?


He is a wonderful dog with a happy disposition, he gets along with everyone and everything. A very good marker who would swim the ocean but he can be cheaty on little water. There isn’t much not to like except he is volatile and forgets to answer the whistle especially when he decides you do not know where the bird is. And he needs lots of work. He would probably be a good dog for a thirty year old with one dog who likes to train all day every day.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

EdA said:


> He is a wonderful dog with a happy disposition, he gets along with everyone and everything. A very good marker who would swim the ocean but he can be cheaty on little water. There isn’t much not to like except he is volatile and forgets to answer the whistle especially when he decides you do not know where the bird is. And he needs lots of work. He would probably be a good dog for a thirty year old with one dog who likes to train all day every day.


wow. Sounds just like my 1 year old. Damn this covid stuff.


----------

